# First ever TT



## Jerry Atrik (16 Apr 2014)

Well iv'e only gone and done it . My first ever TT on a very hilly and long course this Good Friday , what's good about it haha ? .The doubts are really beginning to kick in now , but no backing out now . I'm doomed and no mistake !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2014)

I'm just back in after coming last in the club hilly TT this evening. I was going as fast as I could and in lots of pain but was miles behind everyone else, and I mean MILES! But it was a good event, very well marshalled and a few photographers out on the course to record how much gob, snot and sweat was dribbling down my face and onto my neck 

Just go along and enjoy it


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2014)

Did you get a red jersey, Marmy! 

Well done for doing it, though.

Cold weather is keeping me off my bike so far. Soon, though...


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2014)

And well done, J-A. You won't look back. Good luck.


----------



## Dismount (16 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm just back in after coming last in the club hilly TT this evening. I was going as fast as I could and in lots of pain but was miles behind everyone else, and I mean MILES! But it was a good event, very well marshalled and a few photographers out on the course to record how much gob, snot and sweat was dribbling down my face and onto my neck
> 
> Just go along and enjoy it



This made me chuckle  we'll done for sticking it out and finishing


----------



## Jerry Atrik (16 Apr 2014)

Ive learnt to deal with the humiliation . Joined my local club this year and have joined in the chaingang for the last 3 weeks only to be dropped within minutes , its a different league altogether , but I shall continue . Onwards and upwards !


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Apr 2014)

Did my first ten just over a week ago, so know how you're feeling.

Broke the strap on my helmet before the warm up, and then the chain came off during the warm up, so I approached the start line with oil all over my face and hands and a broken pointy helmet. 

Felt so nervous that I forgot to peddle when the starter released me and nearly fell off! 

After about 3 miles into a head-wind, I felt like giving up and throwing the bike over the nearest hedge, so hard was I finding it. But you carry on, and, when you eventually trundle across the line, lungs burning, chest pounding and having aged by at least two years, you feel.......fantastic!! 

Good luck. It really is worth the misery.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (16 Apr 2014)

I wish I had started with a 10 or even a 5 first Josh but oh no I plum for the Hilly 23 , but it is local and I know where the hospital is .


----------



## Dismount (16 Apr 2014)

I need to try one of these making them sound like lots of fun.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (16 Apr 2014)

Im sure it will be , its been on my bucket list for a while now as was joining a club and the chaingang . Who knows maybe a cat 4 race next year . Do they do veteran cat 4s ?


----------



## jowwy (17 Apr 2014)

i did my first 10mile TT about four weeks ago on my standard road bike (  ) and then went out and bought pointy hat, shoe covers, spesh shiv TT bike, deep rimmed carbon wheels. i've done 2 since on my standard bike and in a few weeks time will do the first one on my new bike - CAN'T WAIT

First one






Second one 






Next one is on this


----------



## jack smith (17 Apr 2014)

Image stolen... Oopsies lol... (Who cares) looking good!


----------



## jowwy (17 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> Image stolen... Oopsies lol... (Who cares) looking good!


its because i copied it off their website rather than pay a fortune for it lol


----------



## MikeG (17 Apr 2014)

I've got my first ever TT this evening. A club 10 miler, on a flattish course. What the hell is a 53 year old doing entering sprinty-type bike races for the first time in his life? Can I do it in under 30 minutes? Only one of those questions will get answered this evening.


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2014)

Good luck folks!

Its kind of a first for me it'll be my first TT on the carbon bike with tri bars, used the bike before for TT's without tri bars and used tri bars a couple of time on other frames, though


----------



## Waspie (17 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> Good luck folks!
> 
> Its kind of a first for me it'll be my first TT on the carbon bike with tri bars, used the bike before for TT's without tri bars and used tri bars a couple of time on other frames, though



Good luck. Was my first TT of the season last night - had forgotten how much they bloomin hurt!


----------



## Herzog (17 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> i did my first 10mile TT about four weeks ago on my standard road bike (  ) and then went out and bought pointy hat, shoe covers, spesh shiv TT bike, deep rimmed carbon wheels. i've done 2 since on my standard bike and in a few weeks time will do the first one on my new bike - CAN'T WAIT...


 
Good luck! Though I wouldn't be too disapointed if you're old PB isn't blasted into oblivion. The old saying is very true - "train to knock the minutes off, spend to knock the seconds off". Hope you've been training!


----------



## Brightski (17 Apr 2014)

Nice to hear people are trying and enjoying TTs stick with it you'll soon see your times drop.. 
Tip: don't start too fast.. I've always been a fast starter but the last couple of seasons I've 
started slower and it's helped my ride..


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> I've got my first ever TT this evening. A club 10 miler, on a flattish course. What the hell is a 53 year old doing entering sprinty-type bike races for the first time in his life? Can I do it in under 30 minutes? Only one of those questions will get answered this evening.



Can't answer the second question but, as a fellow 53 year old, the answer to the first question is simply to prove that you're still alive!


----------



## jowwy (17 Apr 2014)

Herzog said:


> Good luck! Though I wouldn't be too disapointed if you're old PB isn't blasted into oblivion. The old saying is very true - "train to knock the minutes off, spend to knock the seconds off". Hope you've been training!


Oh yes i certainly train lol


----------



## Herzog (17 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> Oh yes i certainly train lol



Good stuff - hope it pays off!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (17 Apr 2014)

Good stuff everyone , glad to know im not alone !


----------



## ayceejay (17 Apr 2014)

Hey Jo you've really caught the bug there mate. Just a word to the wise - you have to work on that grimace.
Perhaps we could have a gallery of grimaces for you to study.


----------



## Sharky (17 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Can't answer the second question but, as a fellow 53 year old, the answer to the first question is simply to prove that you're still alive!



You youngsters! I'm sure you'll crack the 20mph barrier. The first time is not easy, it's very difficult to be able to ride for the whole of the 10 miles at just under your threshold and finish with nothing left. But once you've done it, you look back and think "that was easy". It's an N-1 situation. Always difficult to go quicker than the last ride and that is why it makes it so addictive.

I started my season last week, with a 30 min ride and this week with the wind in the reverse direction, just got inside with a long 28. Next target is to beat my age standard (28:06).

Good luck

Keith


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> i did my first 10mile TT about four weeks ago on my standard road bike (  ) and then went out and bought pointy hat, shoe covers, spesh shiv TT bike, deep rimmed carbon wheels. i've done 2 since on my standard bike and in a few weeks time will do the first one on my new bike - CAN'T WAIT
> 
> First one
> 
> ...


Loving that Shiv!


----------



## jowwy (18 Apr 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Loving that Shiv!


It does look nice - hoping it peforms too


----------



## Roadrider48 (18 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> It does look nice - hoping it peforms too


I'm sure it will mate.
TT'ing is something I would like to get into. Even more so since I got my Roubaix.
Well done on the PB BTW.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (18 Apr 2014)

Well just an update . The course ended up at 19 miles climbing 435 metres . I did it in 66 mins and I have to say I found it ex hill erating , sorry I had to slip that one in . Everyone was very welcoming to a Jerry Atrik newbie , and the organisation was first class . I have to say the bikes on show were just amazing and made my Defy look quite ordinary . Would I do it again ? You betcha . I think this could be quite addictive . Photo of grimace to follow haha !


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Apr 2014)

Well done


----------



## Spartak (21 Apr 2014)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Well just an update . The course ended up at 19 miles climbing 435 metres . I did it in 66 mins and I have to say I found it ex hill erating , sorry I had to slip that one in . Everyone was very welcoming to a Jerry Atrik newbie , and the organisation was first class . I have to say the bikes on show were just amazing and made my Defy look quite ordinary . Would I do it again ? You betcha . I think this could be quite addictive . Photo of grimace to follow haha !



Just been on holiday in South Devon & didn't encounter many flat roads !!!
Must be some great 'Sporting' courses in your neck of the woods


----------



## MikeG (22 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> I've got my first ever TT this evening. A club 10 miler, on a flattish course. What the hell is a 53 year old doing entering sprinty-type bike races for the first time in his life? Can I do it in under 30 minutes? Only one of those questions will get answered this evening.


Can I do it in under 30 minutes?

Well, maybe, but I missed out by 2 seconds this time. 30.02 for my first TT, which I completely and utterly mis-judged. I got it horribly wrong, running out of steam about 2 miles from home, crawling home with cramp and with my tail tucked between my legs. I had a cursory look at the time sheet, went home to put my bike on eBay and to take up lawn bowls. Told my wife my TT career was over. But luckily, my eyes are worse than my legs, because I read someone else's time as mine, and I had actually finished on the same day as I started.

So, next time.......(  )......GO OFF SLOWLY!!!!!! Keep something in the tank for the into-the-wind-uphill last 5 miles. And don't get cramp.

I still can't answer the first question. I have no idea what anybody gets out of time trialling. The first 3 minutes were great. After that, it was somewhere between unpleasant and nauseating, and wasn't even much fun once I stopped. The numbers don't make it any more fun, but they do taunt you to go back and set the record straight. I can knock 2 minutes off that time with a bit more sensible an approach...... (_slippery slope alert!!!_  )


----------



## jowwy (22 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> Can I do it in under 30 minutes?
> 
> Well, maybe, but I missed out by 2 seconds this time. 30.02 for my first TT, which I completely and utterly mis-judged. I got it horribly wrong, running out of steam about 2 miles from home, crawling home with cramp and with my tail tucked between my legs. I had a cursory look at the time sheet, went home to put my bike on eBay and to take up lawn bowls. Told my wife my TT career was over. But luckily, my eyes are worse than my legs, because I read someone else's time as mine, and I had actually finished on the same day as I started.
> 
> ...


Get straight back out there and do it again mate

Its a good time for your first TT, next time you'll smash it


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Apr 2014)

If you have a HR monitor, try not to see 90% MHR within the 1st minute! Works for me! I also roll off the line sat down and get onto the aero bars as soon as I am going fast enough for it to be stable. None of this out of the saddle sprinting away from the start line rubbish!


----------



## MikeG (22 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> If you have a HR monitor, try not to see 90% MHR within the 1st minute! Works for me! I also roll off the line sat down and get onto the aero bars as soon as I am going fast enough for it to be stable. None of this out of the saddle sprinting away from the start line rubbish!



Aero bars? Yeah, I've heard of them....... 

Never mind aero bars, or tri-bars: my TT was the first time I have ever ridden down on the drops for 10 miles in my entire life.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Apr 2014)

Regardless, the point I am making is set off almost casual like and get into the most efficient position as soon as is safe. In your case, set off seated in the drops and stay there (although you might actually be more aero on the hoods with forearms level). Pursuit style starts in TT's are pointless, any time gained in the 1st 100 yards will be elliminated once you start to haemorrhage time in the latter stages. As an ~30 min rider you could well end up dropping 2 mph or more toward the end if you blow.

A good start will save loads more than 2 seconds over the distance


----------



## MikeG (22 Apr 2014)

Oh I completely agree. Point taken. I didn't lose my time there......I lost it by being at 28mph for 2 or 3 miles early on, when 25 might have been a bit more sensible.


----------



## speccy1 (22 Apr 2014)

Well done on your efforts JA. What route did you take? I`m from your part of the world and did a 25 miler from Mary Tavy to Okehampton last month (hence my avatar photo). I know what you mean when you say pain!! You do feel good after though


----------



## Jerry Atrik (22 Apr 2014)

Thanks guys . The route started at Chudleigh Knighton onto Bovey , hung a right at the roundabout at the start of the Haytor climb by the fire station . Then up the brutal road to Moretonhampstead where we turned right up a 20 % plus lane which took us to the base of the Doccombe climb . At the top a brilliant descent down to steps bridge then flat out along the Teign valley .


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (23 Apr 2014)

Well done! Don't be discouraged, good effort for the first outing.  You have my respect. Take the positives from last night. The first 2-3 miles felt good (I wish they did for me!), so with a little more practice and training you'll be able to increase that to 8-9 miles, and then, for that final push to the line you'll be in the same boat as the rest of us - hanging on grimly, in a world of pain and wondering where the finishing line went!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (23 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> Oh I completely agree. Point taken. I didn't lose my time there......I lost it by being at 28mph for 2 or 3 miles early on, when 25 might have been a bit more sensible.



Just read this. If your aim is to do ten miles in under 30 minutes, then not only is 28 miles an hour for 2 or 3 miles way way too fast, but so is 25mph! Between 21-22 on the flat, slightly more on the downhill sections and 18-19 over the bumps would see you home in well under 30 mins and you wouldn't be blowing out of yer ar*e!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (6 Jun 2014)

Well my second TT but first 10 mile open . Clocked in at 26-47 and im still buzzing . I wanted to get under 30 minutes so cant believe my time and beat my time set by age standard by 17 seconds . I could really get into this so new bike on order and who knows I might even get a pointy hat . Grimace picture !


----------



## Spartak (6 Jun 2014)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Well my second TT but first 10 mile open . Clocked in at 26-47 and im still buzzing . I wanted to get under 30 minutes so cant believe my time and beat my time set by age standard by 17 seconds . I could really get into this so new bike on order and who knows I might even get a pointy hat . Grimace picture !
> View attachment 47013



Which course ? & BTW well done


----------



## Jerry Atrik (6 Jun 2014)

Not sure of the course number but it was run by Mid Devon cc and started at Dean Prior Buckfastleigh along the A38 to Ashburton over the bridge and back to Buckfastleigh , by all accounts a fast course . Again I have to say that the camadaray after at the town hall was great and riders were all willing to give me advice and a pat on the back afterwards . Now ive got a benchmark for a 10 im so looking forward to the next one .


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (7 Jun 2014)

Well done. Great effort! 

What are the age standard times for 10 miles? Would be interested to know.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (8 Jun 2014)

Okay, think I've found them. Jerry, that makes you the same age as me!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (8 Jun 2014)

Are you 21 as well Josh ?


----------



## oldroadman (8 Jun 2014)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Well my second TT but first 10 mile open . Clocked in at 26-47 and im still buzzing . I wanted to get under 30 minutes so cant believe my time and beat my time set by age standard by 17 seconds . I could really get into this so new bike on order and who knows I might even get a pointy hat . Grimace picture !
> View attachment 47013



Good on you! The elements of local bike racing, personal achievement and friendship post-event. Lovely.


----------



## jowwy (9 Jun 2014)

All prepped and zipps added ready for TT, tomorrow, thursday, saturday, tuesday and again thursday.

All 10 milers legs of steel.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (9 Jun 2014)

Liking that a lot !


----------



## montage (11 Jun 2014)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Well my second TT but first 10 mile open . Clocked in at 26-47 and im still buzzing . I wanted to get under 30 minutes so cant believe my time and beat my time set by age standard by 17 seconds . I could really get into this so new bike on order and who knows I might even get a pointy hat . Grimace picture !
> View attachment 47013




I reckon you can knock on a minute just by having a look at your current position - you're slamming into a lot of wind being that upright! This fact makes your time even more impressive
Back and hamstring flexibility, drop the stem and get your arms used to taking the load should do it! - yeah it's more uncomfy, but who enters a TT to be comfy?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (11 Jun 2014)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Are you 21 as well Josh ?



I'm only 12. I use the Fahrenheit scale when telling people my age these days!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (11 Jun 2014)

Yes I was shocked when I saw the photo , I was quite conscious about getting down quite low but clearly not enough . So plenty to work on . Ive got a new bike on the way and Ive no doubt a pointy hat and tt bars will follow and the dreaded turbo will be dusted off . The things you do for kicks !


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jun 2014)

Definitely a need to flex those hips and get low, look for a flattish back. It will be uncomfortable at first, but persevere. I'm not sure of the pointy hat thing, the aerodynamics would seem to be right, however look at Sky kit for an example, they don't use them, their lids are quite rounded, and those guys analyse everything to the nth. degree in wind tunnels.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Jun 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Definitely a need to flex those hips and get low, look for a flattish back. It will be uncomfortable at first, but persevere. I'm not sure of the pointy hat thing, the aerodynamics would seem to be right, however look at Sky kit for an example, they don't use them, their lids are quite rounded, and those guys analyse everything to the nth. degree in wind tunnels.



A few things 

Lower isn't always faster (although lower will help the person in question since they are bolt upright).
A flat back isn't always faster, a curved back can be quicker.

Getting low and flat is a bit of a red herring.

Now the interesting bit:

(I base this on speaking to several people who have been in the tunnel, having had my coach ask the tunnel staff specifically for me and owning several TT helmets, including the Kask Bambino that Sky use, plus lots of reading around)

The Kask Bambino suits riders who can not keep their heads still, cross windy circuit TT's and likely other high yaw scenarios. This is because if you move your head, there is no tail to be sticking up in the air etc and in cross winds, of course the area is smaller. However, for most people it will NOT be the outright fastest helmet, a pointy helmet will be quicker for most riders if they can keep their head still and in position, the choice of best pointy hat will depend on your position.

A quick look at the top domestic testers who we know have had tunnel time serves anecdotally to show this, they are free to wear whatever helmet they want so long as they stick their sponsors logo's on, they aren't choosing the Bambino they are choosing pointy hats, Bell Javelin and Giro Selector (both essentially the same helmet with the only difference being 2 vents and a none enclosed tail on the Javelin, Bell and Giro are sister companies and it is my belief that the Javelin is a crippled version of the Selector, cripples which can be undone to obtain a cheaper helmet with a better fitting mechanism with minimal aero penalty if any)! This is not to say the Kask is never the fastest choice, for some people with certain positions, the Kask does test very fast.

One thing to consider in the pro ranks is that helmet choice is highly individual and the fastest helmet will vary person to person. A pro team have 8-9 riders in a team, they usually have one TT helmet, which is provided by their sponsor (these days they might have two, a normal one and a more stubby one), that means that the sponsors helmet might be good for a couple of riders, but it is extremely unlikely to suit them all, yet all have to wear it. In this scenario the Kask Bambino used by Sky is probably a fairly robust helmet, even if it is not the fastest helmet since it will limit the damage in the case where the helmet is not the best choice as it will not create as much drag out of position (as in when the head is not held still or when the helmet simply doesn't suit the riders position) as a long tailed helmet would. Wiggo might well be faster in a long tailed helmet (he used a tailed UKSI helmet in the Olympics), but Froome probably gets a good return on the Kask. Another thing, pro TT's tend to be of a different format to UK TT's so there is that to consider too.

One dead certain is that the Kask looks very good, especially with the mirrored visor 

Ultimately, my feeling is that the stubby helmet trend is a move toward helmets that are more versatile, not necessarily faster!

Oh, I don't think Sky have spent as much time in the tunnel as people assume, it wasn't until a few weeks before last years tour that Froome went in the tunnel for the 1st time! The GB pursuit squad however do go to the tunnel, so it is not unlikely they had Wiggo fairly dialled already.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (12 Jun 2014)

Great read Rob3rt . Ive managed to get hold of a Kask K31 for no other reason than that it was to good an offer to refuse . I think im going to end up as one of those guys with all the gear but no idea , but going to be fun learning .


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 Jun 2014)

Great post. One small point (no pun intended!);,wouldn't it be better to spend time stopping the head movement in the first place, rather than buying a helmet specifically to rectify an existing problem!


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Jun 2014)

If you have a helmet that fits your position well, it would indeed be advantageous to train yourself to keep your head still, but it is easier said than done when suffering really bad


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> If you have a helmet that fits your position well, it would indeed be advantageous to train yourself to keep your head still, but it is easier said than done when suffering really bad



Tell me about it!


----------



## Stu Plows (12 Jun 2014)

Did my first one last night. 

16.7 miles in 49.05 on my road bike, looking about as aero as a box and not really focussing on my position. Something to build on I guess. Heart rate was way too high for the distance too. Set myself a time of 50.10, so was happy to come in quicker than that  

http://www.strava.com/activities/152373114


----------



## SimonJKH (12 Jun 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/152373114


Very well done. You certainly gave it your all for the sprint finish!!!


----------



## jowwy (12 Jun 2014)

A pb for the big man tonight 27:37

Its getting better with every TT


----------



## Jerry Atrik (13 Jun 2014)

Way to go jowwy


----------



## Stu Plows (13 Jun 2014)

Well done @jowwy 

How you getting on with the Shiv? I'm starting to consider getting some clip-ons now haha!


----------



## jowwy (13 Jun 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> Well done @jowwy
> 
> How you getting on with the Shiv? I'm starting to consider getting some clip-ons now haha!


Still tweaking the position for comfort and power, but its getting there. Being a big lad im finding it a lil difficult staying in the TT position for the full 10miles. But its improving. Got another 3 x 10's over the next 6 days


----------



## Jerry Atrik (13 Jun 2014)

Talking about clip ons I guess that's next , any recommendations ?


----------



## Stu Plows (13 Jun 2014)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Talking about clip ons I guess that's next , any recommendations ?


I looked across all the usual sites and had a recommendation for some Token's that wiggle sell, although they are out of stock. Cost is the most important for me. 

Next best I have seen is on Ribble, the Deda Parabolica's so think I may go for them.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jun 2014)

I have a set of Tokens and they have been fine. Good value for money and easy to put on an adjust.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (13 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Still tweaking the position for comfort and power, but its getting there. Being a big lad im finding it a lil difficult staying in the TT position for the full 10miles. But its improving. Got another 3 x 10's over the next 6 days



I've started to take the TT bike out on longer rides - just back from 42 miles today. Not a particularly high average, but I find It helps to develop a better feel for the bike and also to get the leg and buttock muscles used to working in a slightly different way. 

Hopefully this will enable me to generate the same amount of power on the TT bike as I can on my road bike whilst gaining the aero advantage of the TT bike; but only time will tell!


----------



## jowwy (13 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I've started to take the TT bike out on longer rides - just back from 42 miles today. Not a particularly high average, but I find It helps to develop a better feel for the bike and also to get the leg and buttock muscles used to working in a slightly different way.
> 
> Hopefully this will enable me to generate the same amount of power on the TT bike as I can on my road bike whilst gaining the aero advantage of the TT bike; but only time will tell!


Yeh im using this year as a get to know the event. Then hit winter training hard with the TT bike on the turbo and get ready for next year.

Im a tad under 17stone right now, so my times are good for a guy of my size me thinks


----------



## Brightski (13 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> A pb for the big man tonight 27:37
> 
> Its getting better with every TT


Well done fella


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I've started to take the TT bike out on longer rides - just back from 42 miles today. Not a particularly high average, but I find It helps to develop a better feel for the bike and also to get the leg and buttock muscles used to working in a slightly different way.
> 
> Hopefully this will enable me to generate the same amount of power on the TT bike as I can on my road bike whilst gaining the aero advantage of the TT bike; but only time will tell!



I have ridden my TT bike exclusively since March.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (13 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Yeh im using this year as a get to know the event. Then hit winter training hard with the TT bike on the turbo and get ready for next year.
> 
> Im a tad under 17stone right now, so my times are good for a guy of my size me thinks



Doing the same. Hit the turbo hard from about the end of January onwards this year, although I'm told I won't necessarily reap the benefits until next year or even the year after!  The body takes time to adapt apparently! 

I'm probably a little like you; after years of life in the slow lane, it's very hard to get things moving quickly again. 

Ironically, I've noticed more of a difference when I play Badminton. Gone from a bit of a plodder to something approaching a whippet around court in the space of six months!


----------



## jowwy (13 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Doing the same. Hit the turbo hard from about the end of January onwards this year, although I'm told I won't necessarily reap the benefits until next year or even the year after!  The body takes time to adapt apparently!
> 
> I'm probably a little like you; after years of life in the slow lane, it's very hard to get things moving quickly again.
> 
> Ironically, I've noticed more of a difference when I play Badminton. Gone from a bit of a plodder to something approaching a whippet around court in the space of six months!


Back in my younger, more slender days i was a qualified badminton coach. Also ran indoor sprint welsh qualifiers, how time, food and drink takes its tole hey


----------



## jowwy (14 Jun 2014)

Jowwy smashed out another PB today - 26:09 legs felt good after thursdays PB 

Gunning for another one on tuesday now


----------



## Jerry Atrik (14 Jun 2014)

On a roll mate , love it !


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2014)

Right, so my first ever TT a month or so ago was a nightmare. A sporty course, a touring bike (no tri-bars or aero anything), and windy, but nevertheless 30.02 is just embarrassing, when I can average a tad under 19mph over 75 miles. So I had another go tonight, and got it horribly wrong again. I mean, how hard can it be to ride 5 miles in one direction, then turn around and ride 5 miles back? That's got to be the simplest event in history, right? Last time I went out too quick and blew up with a couple of miles to go. This time, I kept too much in reserve for too long, and ran out of road...........the finish line arrived too soon, and I had too much left in the tank. Still, at least I knocked 41 seconds off my previous time: 29.21, despite the strong headwind for the homeward-bound 5 miles.

So, do I retire, safe in the knowledge that this just isn't my event? Or do i just give it one more go and get down to 28 minutes? If there was any pleasure in it, I'd have another go...........


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Right, so my first ever TT a month or so ago was a nightmare. A sporty course, a touring bike (no tri-bars or aero anything), and windy, but nevertheless 30.02 is just embarrassing, when I can average a tad under 19mph over 75 miles. So I had another go tonight, and got it horribly wrong again. I mean, how hard can it be to ride 5 miles in one direction, then turn around and ride 5 miles back? That's got to be the simplest event in history, right? Last time I went out too quick and blew up with a couple of miles to go. This time, I kept too much in reserve for too long, and ran out of road...........the finish line arrived too soon, and I had too much left in the tank. Still, at least I knocked 41 seconds off my previous time: 29.21, despite the strong headwind for the homeward-bound 5 miles.
> 
> So, do I retire, safe in the knowledge that this just isn't my event? Or do i just give it one more go and get down to 28 minutes? If there was any pleasure in it, I'd have another go...........


Keep at like i have done - first TT on standarf road bike was 28:30 on saturday on the same course but on TT bike i hit a 26:09

By the way im 16st 12lbs and 38 yrs old. So not young or a flyweight either


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Keep at like i have done - first TT on standarf road bike was 28:30 on saturday on the same course but on TT bike i hit a 26:09
> 
> By the way im 16st 12lbs and 38 yrs old. So not young or a flyweight either


I'm 53. Does that help my case?


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> I'm 53. Does that help my case?


Of course it does - TTs are not easy 

But keep at it


----------



## Jerry Atrik (19 Jun 2014)

54 here , but it made me feel alive . New frame and groupset has arrived and put together but waiting on my new bars and stem from my LBS and wheels on order from Kinetic One . Have a bikefit booked for next Friday then will have a real bash at it , though nothing entered as such but a few club meets over the next few weeks over 5 -10 and 25 miles . And a big one up Haytor in the morning and Widdecombe In the afternoon .


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Jun 2014)

54 here. PB 25.21. Hard as hell but determined to crack 24 and eventually aim for a longish 23. Certainly not easy as you get older though not impossible. A clum mate of mine has achieved a PB of a mid 23 this year at the age of 61!


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2014)

If you're doing 25's, then you are on TT kit, with an aero helmet and a skin suit, I presume?


----------



## jowwy (20 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> If you're doing 25's, then you are on TT kit, with an aero helmet and a skin suit, I presume?


No skinsuit for me - but i do use a TT rig, aero helmet and castelli aero 5.0 jersey


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> No skinsuit for me - but i do use a TT rig, aero helmet and castelli aero 5.0 jersey


And that is making about 2-1/2 minutes difference to your time, roughly?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Jun 2014)

First TT this year on road bike with skin-suit and pointy helmet 27.05, second with same gear but using a TT bike of 25. 21, although conditions were better for the second attempt (less wind).

My advice, for what it's worth, is not to get too hung up with times at this early stage and to treat each TT as part of your training. Take's some of the pressure off and helps to focus more on longer term goals.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> And that is making about 2-1/2 minutes difference to your time, roughly?



2.5 mins is probably a bit optimistic, but MAYBE.

Tbh try not to get demoralised, pacing a 10 is hard, it's a fine line of going hard enough to go fast but not too hard that you blow given there is not a lot of time to right a mistake. Need to practice, if you train, practice pacing in your training efforts.

I made breakthroughs in 10's by farking up. I arrived at the start late meaning by the time my jacket was off they had said go, I then rode on adrenaline like a mad man, covering the course at 30mph (of course my official time was a bit slower owing to the delayed start) and putting out a massive power PB. After that I knew that I could push a lot harder and make it round! Confirmed it by riding a local course and just pushing relentlessly to stay at the power from the previous breakthrough 10, realised I was on a ride and pushed like mad on the way back, it hurt a lot, I felt like I was blowing up and I puked down myself at 8 miles but I made it to the end with a massive course PB and another power PB, took ages to recover from the effort, I was completely wrecked, but I got round. What I am saying is risk it.... You can probably push harder than you think.

Pacing a 25 IMO is easier.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Jun 2014)

Yer I think Robert's right to a degree. 

When asked by a fellow competitor what time I'd done at an event, I answered that I didn't know because I never used a computer. I couldn't go any faster than I already had and looking at a screen wouldn't make any difference.

To which he replied: 'Ah, we'll that's where you're wrong, you can always push yourself to go faster, you just haven't worked out how to yet!' 

Put it this way Mike, if you turned up to an event and someone said:

'Right, everyone under 25 mins gets a million quid bonus!' I 'd be willing to bet a million quid that you'd get pretty damn close to that time!


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2014)

Thanks Robert, Joshua. Yes, I've tried both extremes now in the 2 TTs I've done. Went out like a fool on the first one and blew up, then pootled around on the second and put in a burst at the end. I'm a hill-climber, really, and long distance rider. These TTs were only for a bit of fun, but the damn things niggle at me, given how fast I can go over long distances, and how I haven't gone much faster in a measly little 10 miler. On a relaxed geometry bike, riding on the hoods, I still think I should be doing around 27-1/2 minutes given what I do on, say, 100km rides. I think I'll set out a local 10 mile ride and just practice a bit.


----------



## palinurus (20 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> I mean, how hard can it be to ride 5 miles in one direction, then turn around and ride 5 miles back?



My (admittedly fairly limited) experience is that the shorter the event, the more difficult the pacing.


----------



## jowwy (20 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Thanks Robert, Joshua. Yes, I've tried both extremes now in the 2 TTs I've done. Went out like a fool on the first one and blew up, then pootled around on the second and put in a burst at the end. I'm a hill-climber, really, and long distance rider. These TTs were only for a bit of fun, but the damn things niggle at me, given how fast I can go over long distances, and how I haven't gone much faster in a measly little 10 miler. On a relaxed geometry bike, riding on the hoods, I still think I should be doing around 27-1/2 minutes given what I do on, say, 100km rides. I think I'll set out a local 10 mile ride and just practice a bit.


10's are difiicult cause its about sustaining a high pace/ high power over a short distance, compared to your regular pacing on a long distance ride. Its defo not easy and its a whole world of pain from start to finish.

But it makes you want to come back and try again and again


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> ......But it makes you want to come back and try again and again


Yeah. Why do I get the feeling that I am standing at the top of a very long and very slippery slope?


----------



## jowwy (20 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Yeah. Why do I get the feeling that I am standing at the top of a very long and very slippery slope?


Cause thats what this game does to you.

I have to tbh i love it and after my first TT in march i went straight out and bought a shiv and havent looked back


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jun 2014)

The art is in balancing hard enough but not too hard. For me, the 1st minute is done below anticipated race effort, then I will ride as hard as I think I can sustain to the end for the rest and in the last few mins I will be flat out in a last ditch effort to get any reserve out.

If I feel bad, I often shift to a HARDER gear. Slows cadence, allows you to bring breathing under control and gives you something to push against in a controlled way.


----------



## Stu Plows (20 Jun 2014)

I was fully expectant of an improvement on Wednesday night but instead I was 2 and a half minutes slower. Just slower the whole way round too. 

Still not overly sure why, but I have notched it down to being a little tired from a hard-ish session Tuesday night.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Jun 2014)

Robert might put me right on this, but I've been told that riding long distances at 18-20mph will kill all the speed in your legs over a short distance where us mere mortals are hoping to maintain somewhere near 25mph over 10 miles. Perhaps that's part of the problem. Shorter rides at a slightly higher pace (or even the same pace) might prove more beneficial 

Just about to do a hilly training run that I've been putting off for the last hour so, unless one of you TT suckers (competitors) would care to join me?!


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Jun 2014)

I think it depends what you mean by long distances. I was always led to believe that as well as working on your threshold power doing intervals etc you should do longer hard but not flat out tempo rides of two hours or so on a pretty regular basis was good for TTing. I appreciate that is pretty simplistic and there are all sorts of different intervals and tapering of training before racing, but I don't think you can discount the benefit of a good tempo ride. A 100 plus miler may be a bit different but it doesn't seem to slow Tony Martin, Bradley Wiggins and co when they TT.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Jun 2014)

Yep, I was thinking of longish rides of over 60 miles. I tend to do anything up to 40 miles at tempo. But you're right, it doesn't seem to slow down people like Tony Martin, so I suspect it's a little more complicated than a simple black or white answer - isn't it always!


----------



## TheJDog (31 Jul 2014)

I did my first ever last night, at the ripe old age of 44. 10.3 miles at Hillingdon Cycle Circuit, organized by Westerley CC. The circuit is 0.9 miles or so, you do 11 laps. As I came across the line on what I thought was my 11th lap, I thought my time was a bit too good and I must have to do another lap. My 11th and 12th laps were both 20 seconds faster than all the rest.

Time of 26:41, average speed just over 23mph. Corresponds to a roughly 25:54 10 miler. The track is pretty flat and smooth, though, and on private land so no worrying about traffic or anything. I was on my standard road bike. Winning time was 21:47, I don't know what he was riding but there were a few guys on very very fancy TT bikes. And one guy on a steel fixie with tri bars dropped well below the headset with one of those adjustable stems 

I'm pretty pleased. Well within my public target of 30 minutes and my private target of 28 minutes. They have another in two weeks. If the weather is nice again, I might try to see if I can get it in below 26 minutes.


----------



## TheJDog (13 Aug 2014)

A few of us headed West to Hillingdon after work to try again. Thought I'd ramp up the effort a bit, and aimed to keep my HR around 165-170 but the Garmin ran out of batteries on lap 6 so I had to do 5 laps on feel. I lost count again (!!!!) and put in an effort on laps 11 and 12.

Did a 26:11 for the 10.3 miles, which might be a mid 25 for 10 miles. Pleased enough. I wonder what sort of time I could do if I could count.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Aug 2014)

I'm liking all this, I just did a local 10 mile tt course today on my new cheap road bike, I haven't done a lot of riding for years and have only owned an old Saracen mtb. It wasn't actually in an event but I used strava to record it. 
Probably a bit silly really as I've done zero training but i managed it in 33 mins, it was very windy and really hard, much harder than I thought. It gives me a benchmark now though and I reckon I can easily shave minutes off this time with a bit of practice. Legs feel like total jelly now though!


----------



## OttoPilot (26 Aug 2014)

MikeG said:


> Thanks Robert, Joshua. Yes, I've tried both extremes now in the 2 TTs I've done. Went out like a fool on the first one and blew up, then pootled around on the second and put in a burst at the end. I'm a hill-climber, really, and long distance rider. These TTs were only for a bit of fun, but the damn things niggle at me, given how fast I can go over long distances, and how I haven't gone much faster in a measly little 10 miler. On a relaxed geometry bike, riding on the hoods, I still think I should be doing around 27-1/2 minutes given what I do on, say, 100km rides. I think I'll set out a local 10 mile ride and just practice a bit.



Just come to this thread while idly researching how to train for TTs. I did my first one a few weeks ago, on a mildly hilly 13-mile course, riding a standard road bike (though one unfamiliar to me). I went off hard, and - I later discovered - very quickly hit my max HR, and stayed at about 95% Max (not threshold) for the whole ride. Which I completed at less than my normal 100k speed! A day or two later I discovered I had an ear infection, which may well have affected me, but I'm very surprised how badly I performed. But, that said, I enjoyed it and am busy planning how I'm going to do a whole lot better next year!


----------

